# Taste of the wild dog food?



## Brixton319 (Jun 17, 2016)

I think my boy is having a reaction to his food. He was on puppy chow but I switched and now he has a rash that looks like staph infection. Has anybody had issues with this food? Thank you in advance.


----------



## Kalhayd (May 4, 2016)

Brixton319 said:


> I think my boy is having a reaction to his food. He was on puppy chow but I switched and now he has a rash that looks like staph infection. Has anybody had issues with this food? Thank you in advance.


We switched Dory to Taste of the Wild about a week ago. She's done great on it, no issues. I'd ring the vet.


----------



## Panama Rob (Nov 26, 2015)

Dakota is on ToTW and no problems. KC was on it too. Never had a problem.


----------



## Moose15 (Feb 12, 2015)

I would take him to the Vet, if he is developing something that looks like Staph.. Could it be a hotspot?

We tried TOTW, and my youngest girl didn't like it and would rather starve, so we switched to something they would all eat.


----------



## Courtney Hale (May 25, 2016)

I switched my Finley to TOTW after he was doing poorly on Blue Buffalo, and he's been doing really well on it. If it's a staph infection I don't think that would be related to food, but like the others said, a vet visit is probably best!


----------



## Parker16 (May 30, 2016)

Parker has been on TOTW since the time he started eating puppy chow. So far no issues. I guess not all dogs take to it the same way. He's also tried Nutro with no issues. Nutro is a good brand.


----------



## DogOwner (Jul 30, 2015)

Any dog can have a reaction to a food. It is usually not a staph infection. I would definitely make a trip to the vet. An infection treated quickly and early resolves itself faster.


----------



## Brixton319 (Jun 17, 2016)

Went to the vet and she said he basically gave himself and infection from his allergies and scratching . She said he has them really bad. Just have to wash 1-2 times a week with HyLyte shampoo and give him Zyrtec everyday of his life and antibiotics for 3 weeks for his infection. Just in case the post ever gets viewed again


----------



## Brixton319 (Jun 17, 2016)

Just to ask, has anyone ever had Costco brand dog food


----------



## 3181wly (Nov 22, 2015)

Doc is on Taste of the Wild. He loves it. It seems to be highly rated, but I'm no expert on this. As someone said, even the very best of anything can cause problems to some dogs, so you need to look at the whole picture. Good luck.


----------

